# Tiger barb a bit skinny he looks sick/weak.



## XP12 (Jan 4, 2016)

Had this guy for about a month.he has not grown at all compare to the others, does not eat much and his not active at all.water is perfect .tank mates are ok and non aggressive to him.

I can't figure out what's wrong with him.
Any ideas ?


----------



## mitko1994 (Dec 12, 2012)

sunken belly disease? It's an internal parasite


----------



## XP12 (Jan 4, 2016)

mitko1994 said:


> sunken belly disease? It's an internal parasite


.

Thanks. 
Should i quarantine and medicate or is he going to get a better alone?


----------



## XP12 (Jan 4, 2016)

Nevermind definitely medicating


----------



## Merman (Nov 23, 2009)

*Don't Panic - It's just nature.*

Many tropical fish (tiger barbs in particular) just lose some of their numbers when they go through adolescence.

Most fish are produced in the thousands and die off this way in nature to some extent or other depending on the species - 'survival of the fittest'. In nature these guys are slower and eventually get picked off by predators. In the artificial environment of breeders tanks they don't get picked off/out and they survive a little longer until you buy them.

The last thing you want to do is jump to conclusions about infectious disease and start dumping in medications, and playing around with the temperature and thereby endangering your other healthy fish. If your other fish are fine and your water parameters are good then just let this guy go. He probably won't survive - barbs aren't usually susceptible to internal parasites/cichlids and botia are.

Make sure you're feeding your barbs peas squeezed out of the shell/cooked spinach/zuchinni, etc. - helps them with digestion.

Hope this helps.


----------

